# What every vaper wants... [fomo]



## ARYANTO

_*A fun and informative new item showcase , 
Show us what you need or must have.*_​This one is for @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The perfect workstation [Amazon]

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> A fun and informative new item showcase ,
> Show us what you need or must have.
> This one is for @Rob Fisher.


Too small 
This is more appropriate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

You know you are getting old when you look at the above pic and think, thats some nice hardwood flooring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

*"Britannic" a large vape box cabinet*
*



*


''I am amazed that people still do not store those expensive mods in something that is nice, Britannic is a all oak cabinet with bronze fittings for those quality vape goods ''
https://www.vapesmarter.org/single-post/2018/05/20/Britannic-a-large-vape-box-cabinet

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Vanagloria Limited Edition by Project Septem (Authentic)*
Porject Septem

R5,306.37ZAR






Vainglory, conceit, vanity - not particularly attractive personality traits. But if the Vanagloria could speak, it would have every reason to brag about its own worth. Alas, the vape gods smiled upon us and were we able to obtain seven Vanaglorias, all with serial numbers in the low- to mid-20s.

The Vanagloria is a gorgeous, compact mod crowned with a threaded hybrid top cap. The aesthetics are clean, subtle, and elegant. The manufacturer's name does not appear anywhere on the mod, only Project Septem's stylish logo gently engraved on the bottom fire button. This exclusive version even conceals its serial number which is engraved on the inside of the switch and covered by an O-ring. A beautiful Japanese wave design is circumferentially engraved just above the switch and it is remarkably deep and boldly set off against the balance of the tube's smooth surface. It appears that the mod's creator didn't want anything so mundane as the company name or a serial number to detract from the overall aesthetic.

The Vanagloria is 24mm in diameter, but the top cap is radiused (gently rounded) in such a way that RDAs from 22mm to 24mm look perfectly aligned with the mod's circumference. This is a remarkably effective design element. Sharing the same design as the top cap, the recessed switch is a joy to use with its perfect tension and short, positive throw. Inside the switch is a large adjustable copper contact for optimal conductivity and a big, beefy O-ring. The switch can be fully disassembled for cleaning and maintenance.

The tube is constructed of unusually thick copper or brass. It must be thick to support the remarkable depth of the detailed engraving. The top cap and switch threading is flawless and silky smooth. In addition to its exceptional build quality, the Vanagloria's performance can be summed up in a word: stunning!

The Vanagloria Limited Edition is a masterpiece of form and function and it is, of course, a genuine collectible. If you purchase one, you will join a very exclusive group of no more than 100 collectors worldwide. In fact, we believe we the last available Vanaglorias, serialized or not.

The Vanagloria Limited Edition is available in all copper or brass with a copper fire button. It comes in a custom red, satin-lined wood box adorned with the Project Septem logo. A serialized Certificate of Authenticity wrapped in a wax-sealed envelope is included.

*Features and Specifications:*
Copper or Brass with Copper Button
Very Thick Body Tube
Unusually Deep Circumferential Japanese Wave Body Engraving
Radiused Top to Align with 22mm and 24mm RDAs
Threaded Hybrid Top Cap with Vent Holes
Exceptional Build Quality
Recessed Switch
Copper Contact for Optimal Conductivity
Outstanding Performance
Individually Serialized
18650 Battery (Sold Separately)
Dimensions: 80mm x 24mm
Weight: 128g

*Package Contents:*
1 x Vanagloria by Project Septem
1 x Custom Wood Box
1 x Certificate of Authenticity

*Caution:*
Mods with a hybrid connection are for advanced users. Please do not order this device if you are not familiar with Ohm's Law and safe battery use. If you use this mod in hybrid mode, make sure your atomizer has an adequately exposed center post. There is potential for a hard short if the center post is not longer than the outer threads. In other words, the positive connection on your atomizer must protrude beyond the outer threads (*see the image below*). Button top batteries are recommended but not required. Some atomizers may be too long due to the hybrid top cap. Atomizers with threaded adjustable center pins are recommended.






IMPORTANT NOTE: Mechanical mods are an ADVANCED USER PRODUCT and should NOT be used if you do not have proper knowledge of your battery's Amp limit and how to test your atomizer's resistance. With the exception of DOA WARRANTY ONLY, we do NOT offer a warranty or exchange on mechanical mods due to the nature of these products. We check every mod prior to shipping and we are NOT responsible for any parts lost by you.

Collections: Authentic High End Mods, Featured Products, Hybrid Mods, Mechanical Mods, Mods / Advanced Personal Vaporizers



Share:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Sometimes it takes a trained eye to tell the difference between a well-executed clone and the real thing. Not so with the Tahiti Evo mechanical mod. Chinese clone makers just aren't set up to deal with the exquisite custom craftsmanship that graces the original. The Tahiti Evo is a gorgeous device created by Filipino artisans.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

No info on this but it looks AWESOME !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Trinity Angled Drip Tip (Authentic)Crafted from high quality metals and Pyrex glass, a Trinity Angled Drip Tip will add style and class to any tank or atomizer.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

made from 100% natural jade. They are durable, easy to clean and are designed to fit 510 devices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

HEX lovers - take note




Jual Hexohm Stabwood by Craving Vapor

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

30 round Magazine of an AR-15, fitted to become the ultimate box mod that screams freedom. Tilt sense technology to up and down the wattage as well as set different modes. Has a built in equalizer to turn on so if you have music playing it will go to the beat of the music. SX350 chipset, 2 18650’s. 100% authentic mod made in America, QR code on the back to take you to the original website. Number 137 made. Company is no longer in business.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

* Koncio Mod*
Koncio Projector Pinup Series in excellent condition beautiful green colour. Tech details Projector (DNA200 temp control): -LiPo 1300 mAh Turnigy -stab wood material.
a beaut !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

ARYANTO said:


> No info on this but it looks AWESOME !


I actually own one just like that...

check out 
https://m.dhgate.com/product/goodva...3204.html#pdsimitem-5-5|null:9001:r0499080058



2fdeal.com or Aliexpress.com





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Edwinbetz said:


> I actually own one just like that...
> 
> check out
> https://m.dhgate.com/product/goodva...3204.html#pdsimitem-5-5|null:9001:r0499080058
> 
> 
> 
> 2fdeal.com or Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Very interesting collection you got there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Edwinbetz

Grand Guru said:


> Very interesting collection you got there!


Yeah...I have been collecting for a while now.





























Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't know who is going to wear this , atty or me ? [beauty rings]

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And if you live in a rough area of town ...recommended

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Edwinbetz said:


> Yeah...I have been collecting for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



how many batteries do you own ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Edwinbetz

vicTor said:


> how many batteries do you own ?


Haven't ever had a reason to count them until now...so here goes....

18650...278
18350...24
20350...12
26650...36
20700...94
21700...103

Wow...didn't think I had that many! I had batteries pretty much in every mod, drawer, box, and closet...lol. It's like anything else, I see a good clearance sale, I take advantage of it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Edwinbetz said:


> Haven't ever had a reason to count them until now...so here goes....
> 
> 18650...278
> 18350...24
> 20350...12
> 26650...36
> 20700...94
> 21700...103
> 
> Wow...didn't think I had that many! I had batteries pretty much in every mod, drawer, box, and closet...lol. It's like anything else, I see a good clearance sale, I take advantage of it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



wow, no wonder we have load shedding !

only kidding ....lol

again, nice collection you have

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

The Necronom LE Infurnum 21700 Series Mod by Dead Man's Hand Elixir is an exquisitely machined work of art that resembles the lines you'd typically find on a badass motorcycle, and the Necronom revs up with relatively similar power as it accepts dual 18650/20700/21700 batteries in series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The purple Overpowered 30mm RDA by Overpowered Mod Co. sits nice and flush on the Conduit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Diesel 25mm RTA by Timesvape x AmbitionZ VapeR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Want to scare the crap out of your buddies and get banned from flying anywhere ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

For those who don't have one - available colours.





or...









Dicodes Dani 25 plus 3 reduction cones

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

From Plan B Supply Co in California, the Colab box mod is a parallel mechanical powerhouse.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

ok , and then we have this

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

ARYANTO said:


> ok , and then we have this


Are these really vape mods?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> ok , and then we have this




Wow, that’s amazing @ARYANTO

@Zeki Hilmi , check this out!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Silver said:


> @Zeki Hilmi , check this out!


Love it... more inspiration for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Love it... more inspiration for me



I saw some of your stuff a while back on FB and this made me think of you!
So cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Edwinbetz said:


> Are these really vape mods?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


MADE BY :
ECF
Emporium
don't know how practical , but yes they are mods .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

or... mabe one of these ?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> or... mabe one of these ?



That’s so cool @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

A nice coil building kit...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

@Rob Fisher 


ARYANTO said:


> or... mabe one of these ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 181327
> A nice coil building kit...


Pretty robust coils you going to build with that kit ,is the plug to check the ohms ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Pretty robust coils you going to build with that kit ,is the plug to check the ohms ?


The plug is the atty holder when upside down

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 181332
> 
> The plug is the atty holder when upside down


that atty holder ROCKS !!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

For all my gaming friends ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher



Yip @Resistance I need an R2D2 mod big time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Resistance I need an R2D2 mod big time!


And this one is a DNA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is nice , would'nt mind one.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hook it on your belt [if you wear one] and off you go.




https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...box-mod-tank-e-juice-battery-best-vape-po-_JM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> View attachment 181384



I think this would be just right for vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 181384


that's the right outfit for VC 2020.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I spy with my eye ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't know if I want it , but interesting.

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

What about this storage - anybody willing to try ??

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*WOW!!!*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> What about this storage - anybody willing to try ??



this is beautiful !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

SmokeyJoe said:


> You know you are getting old when you look at the above pic and think, thats some nice hardwood flooring


You mean you know when you're getting old when your eyesight is that bad that you see a pic of what is obviously wood effect vinyl and see genuine hardwood! lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Comrad Juju

Need one  Delro Dicodes 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

They’re made by Otto Carter himself, an engraver of firearms. His work is absolutely breathtaking and he frequently works with precious metals. There is no doubt about it, if you want something made by him, you will have to fork over the cash in order to get it. Even his most economical examples sell for over $1,000.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

OK , OK , I know it's a Smok , but like the looks , their take on the DB.
*SMOK D-BARREL 225W Box Mod*

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

$179.99 - 199.99

EMPIRE MOD

Specifications:

*Dual parallel 18650 battery *– The Most popular battery size
*Solid mirror finished brass frame *– For that shiny factor
*Delrin black body *– Made of high-quality material for durability
*Copper internals *– Low maintenance and easy to clean, provides that extra kick of power
*CNC made *– Crafted using the latest machine technology
*Mirror finished brass logo with a unique design *– Showcases the collaboration of SOB and VMW
*Solid silver-plated copper negative screw. *– Minimizes voltage drop
*Bottom and side ventilation *– for better battery heat dissipation
*Handy yet powerful box mod *– Very portable
*Deep laser engraved *
*Ultem Firing Button*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Steam Engine DNA75W is a compact box mod that is covered with premium leather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DIY...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ARYANTO said:


> Steam Engine DNA75W is a compact box mod that is covered with premium leather


I think @Andre has one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Resistance said:


> View attachment 181384


Ready to go to war with big tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Yihi SXMini SL Class SX485J 100W Box Mod*
[app £129.99]
*



*
*and , car caddie additional.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


>


Saw that at chinatown, weighs a ton

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

@ARYANTO find some squonkers for me and post here, I'm loving your thread !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SXmini X Class Auto Squonker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Arctic Dolphin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

How about some sexy wood squonkers 

This is from Art & Mod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

WTS – Mini Grail DNA75c

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher ?


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher ?



Yes @ARYANTO?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @ARYANTO?


please show some of your exotics to the plebs ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 181713



Does the V2 chip make a huge difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 181697


my cup of tea ! they are all pretty/beautiful/handsome , don't know if they are boys or girls 
thank you for sharing .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 181717


Those drip tips ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

PURGE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Kayfun Prime Special Edition is probably one of the most beautiful MTL atomizers that you can buy. Even better, you don't have to jump through hoops for one. There is a delay, since *each one is made-to-order, with a 2-3 week wait time*.$199.99

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> OK , OK , I know it's a Smok , but like the looks , their take on the DB.
> *SMOK D-BARREL 225W Box Mod*



Holy Smok
Nice curves on that mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g

Edwinbetz said:


> Yeah...I have been collecting for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Is that your collection?


----------



## Brommer

I would really like one of these for my MTL rtas

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Desolator V2 – *This tube mod is a massive update from the previous Desolator. From the upgraded switch to the deeper engraving to the wide range of battery sizes that it can accommodate 18650-21700. Its leaps and bounds ahead of the V1, not to mention the killer design deeply engraved on the body. Truly an awesome value for a limited release

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

$44.99


This is a small, air tight case that you can use to store your vape mod and its parts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*What exactly is "Vapor Giant Extreme"?*

Air flow control from two directions ensures "extreme" air flow to breathe in. Both air flow directions can be adjusted step-less and separately from each other.
Two coils directly under the top cap
Unrestrained liquid flow over four stainless steel wicks
Its top-coil construction also makes it very easy to handle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*technical details*
*Type*
RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizer)

*Tank capacity*
4,0 ml (PC/steel) or 4,5 ml (PC Tankshield)

*Connection*
510 Thread

*DripTip*
510 DripTip made of stainless steel and polycarbonate, 510 MTL DripTip made from polycarbonate

*Air flow adjustment*
with AFC ring at the base

*Filling*
Top Fill System

*Engraving/lasering*
Vapor Giant logo can be rotated 360°, "KRONOS 2 S" "Made in Austria" and authentification code on the base.

*Serial number*
sure

*Material*
Stainless Steel 1.4301

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*The Vapor Giant V2.5 Mech-Mod*
Made of high quality brushed stainless steel, it fits perfectly with Vapor Giant's 32.5 mm atomizers. The side button can be locked, which prevents accidental firing.

It has a level of versatility that is difficult to find in any other mods. With extension covers, it can be operated with one 26650, one 26500 or two 26650 batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

- Sale price $189.99 USD
Victory Box Mod integrates the SEVO-60 chip set, an ultra premium and user friendly output board that is more than capable to compete with some of the best chip sets in the industry, packed into a compact and beautiful chassis. This stainless steel and stabwood built device not only looks good but the functions just as well as it is visually pleasing. Ultroner, renown for creating some of the most beautifully crafted stabwood box mods, a material found in the most sought after and high end devices, has chosen to implement their benchmark SEVO-60 chipset into the Victory.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The EVO Sub-Ohm Tank by DDP Vape is a sleek and minimalist high quality sub-ohm tank atomizer with 2ml e-liquid capacity and seamless design that combines luxurious form with high quality performance. The DDP Vape EVO has a 22mm diameter base and is 35mm tall with the pre-installed 7mm bore proprietary Delrin drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Borobudur Box Mod - Steampunk - Hand Made Authentic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

The biggest Kayfun ever made, the Kayfun 5 sq is a 25mm version of the Kayfun Five. This 
features a larger build deck with M4 screws, much more air flow, the same great juice control with top fill, and external adjustable air flow control.[105 pounds sterling]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> The biggest Kayfun ever made, the Kayfun 5 sq is a 25mm version of the Kayfun Five. This
> features a larger build deck with M4 screws, much more air flow, the same great juice control with top fill, and external adjustable air flow control.[105 pounds sterling]



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 181835


We will be negotiating another import shortly Mr Fisher...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

SOME GOLD COILS ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

ETALIENS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> SOME GOLD COILS ?



Wow!
Gold coils!
I wonder what the resistance is and how it compares to other normal vaping wire materials

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Aegis mini's available colours :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

YEAH YEAH , another one from the Smok stables , nice looks there .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

I know S.A. IS NOT READY FOR THIS [YET] 
Vape bling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Silver and I are both waiting for the additional colours to hit our shores... torn between purple or green ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver and I are both waiting for the additional colours to hit our shores... torn between purple or green ...


That's green is beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

ARYANTO said:


> YEAH YEAH , another one from the Smok stables , nice looks there .



I have the single battery version somewhere. 

Really horrible mod. Think it 3 years old now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

Would love to get these stab wood panels for these 2








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

What a beaut





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Special Edition Nickel HexOhm O-Frame!*
With all-new, redesigned internals, and a fresh, sleek look, this mod is an amazing overhaul of the HexOhm vaping experience.

The New HexOhm 3.0 has its own proprietary board that is rated for up to 30 amps and a capable of 180 watts. Some additional features we added include low voltage cutoff for battery protection, a 10-second cutoff timer and a master on/off switch.

As far as cosmetics go, all of its plastics have been upgraded from 3d printed material to injection molded ultem which houses our solid brass spring-loaded battery contacts. We also hid the magnets in the door and decided to make our own spring-loaded 510.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

* $ 299.99 *
*YiHi SXMini G Class SX550J-L Luxury Golden Box Mod*
Features a 24k Gold Plated Body and controls. 200 watts of pure power that can be controlled from a mobile app. Glowing LED logo on the back. Also comes in leather or carbon fiber that’s wrapped around dual batteries. Loaded with the proprietary SX550J chipset and features easy joystick navigation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Thor 2 DNA75 Stab Wood £239.99 GBP*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> What a beaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

wow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b

ARYANTO said:


> *Special Edition Nickel HexOhm O-Frame!*
> With all-new, redesigned internals, and a fresh, sleek look, this mod is an amazing overhaul of the HexOhm vaping experience.
> 
> The New HexOhm 3.0 has its own proprietary board that is rated for up to 30 amps and a capable of 180 watts. Some additional features we added include low voltage cutoff for battery protection, a 10-second cutoff timer and a master on/off switch.
> 
> As far as cosmetics go, all of its plastics have been upgraded from 3d printed material to injection molded ultem which houses our solid brass spring-loaded battery contacts. We also hid the magnets in the door and decided to make our own spring-loaded 510.




@Cor could try shining the hex, 
it would probably look something like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Cipher Mods team led by *Lorenzo Scrignoli* and it breaks the rules ...

We present the amazing single tube Italian brand Cipher Mods, version of Brass and FE

Undoubtedly, one of the most conductive tubes market

Its design and functionality make this product High End, a work of engineering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

* Halo Mods Stabwood Green MCM Philippines*
280,00 €

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Introducing the Stratum V5 produced by OLC Vape out of Russia.

This very beautiful, and very limited, regulated mod is the newest single 18650 regulated mod in the OLC line that boasts small stature with big performance. 

This Stratum V5 is made of delrin with brushed stainless steel accents. This device will fit up to a 24mm atomizer and is powered by the Evolv DNA 60 chipset.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

the KAIJU performs very well in all flavor profiles. Inspired from early days of vaping style, KAIJU brings back the restricted DTL vaping for a more relaxed vaping experience. It is sporting the top-side dual airflow system for a better air intake. Cap airholes are set to 2mm x 4mm and the base have 2x 2mm airhole sizes which produces the perfect draw when fully opened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

the Lord is the new project from the DB mods team.

The Lord is a 22mm lateral airflow, and internal chamber in peek, single coil flavor and mtl RTA. It boasts the airflow and vape experience of an RDA with tank comfort and convenience. 

It's simple and intuitive postless deck minimizes the dispersion of vapor and makes the vape as natural and direct as possible. Combined with the chamber in peek that keeps the vaporization chamber at a constant temperature, it creates an experience that doesn’t change the taste of your favorite liquid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

$1,200. Signature craft, OLC Stratum 505 “One-of-a-Kind”. The tiny squonk mod is a unique creation of OLC team developed according to a special request from our Stratum Store team. Paying attention to every single detail, our professionals managed to present not only highly qualitative product, but a totally exceptional masterpiece that cannot be unnoticed by a true vape lover due to both its structure and design.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

VOG SERIES BOX MOD .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

limited edition aluminum version of the Underground v.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Greenpace Quality Authentic Gem 70w Stabilized Wood Mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Don’t forget about gepetto mods. They do some really nice stuff 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*World Dragon • by Master Carver Tegal - Dual 18650 / DNA250C*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Octopus • by Master Carver Dewa K - 18650*
*



*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver and I are both waiting for the additional colours to hit our shores... torn between purple or green ...



Ooh , @ARYANTO , this is punishing
The colors look amazing
Thanks for posting

I have my eye on the blue, the green and the purple
I know the blue is available and if I had my way I would just get all three extra colour so I can have a different topper and flavour on each. But I really don’t need it
I think I just need one more
But choosing the colour is painful, lol

I have a blue Petri rda which I think would go beautifully on the blue mod
I don’t have purple or green tanks though. Maybe I need to get some nice drip tips
And so it goes....

Am loving my black Gen. it’s a great mod indeed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Ooh , @ARYANTO , this is punishing
> The colors look amazing
> Thanks for posting
> 
> I have my eye on the blue, the green and the purple
> I know the blue is available and if I had my way I would just get all three extra colour so I can have a different topper and flavour on each. But I really don’t need it
> I think I just need one more
> But choosing the colour is painful, lol
> 
> I have a blue Petri rda which I think would go beautifully on the blue mod
> I don’t have purple or green tanks though. Maybe I need to get some nice drip tips
> And so it goes....
> 
> Am loving my black Gen. it’s a great mod indeed


Blue in hand at the moment , grin , can't decide green or purple for no 3[got a purple Dani already] , Red is mostly boxed , maybe because it was the 1 st one .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

“Rebab Witch” by Master Carver Lumbung
“Rebab” is one of the oldest instruments of Bali, used to carry the melody for primary instruments. Master Lumbung chose this Raksasa Mod design as an offering of gratitude to “Rebab Witches” who mastered this ancient instrument as a tool of healing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Baby Ness, a 120W maximum output box mod with a full temperature control suite, the capabilities of utilizing either an 18650, 20700, or 21700 battery

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan

28mm Kennedy Vindicator

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

£ 19.99


The ONE Tips are wide bored, custom handcrafted resin pieces specially formulated by D5. We wanted the ONE Tips to be the one tip that you’ve been searching your whole vape life for.

Made to fit any RDA that takes a 810 ( Goon / Kennedy ) sized drip tip. The ONE Tip is interchangeable with three different finishes for the base in SS or Gold. Top of the tip comes in 6 different color options:

• Black Marble
• Blue Swirl
• Cosmic Purps
• Gold Flake
• Jade
• Unicorn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi

CashKat88 said:


> Would love to get these stab wood panels for these 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


This has changed my mind on what I want. Was saving up for a dani but now those panels look desperately pretty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willi

This is going to my next set up I’m targeting 
A dani just looks so well engineered 
My only concern was the single battery and I don’t want the 21700 but the 18650
I mainly use my single coil dwarv (which will not be fine) but I have the odd dual day but then the paranormal will have to shine. 
next time would be a kayfun 5^2 jusy because it’s the only other high end I haven’t tried (well that I wanted to)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Willi said:


> This is going to my next set up I’m targeting
> A dani just looks so well engineered
> My only concern was the single battery and I don’t want the 21700 but the 18650
> I mainly use my single coil dwarv (which will not be fine) but I have the odd dual day but then the paranormal will have to shine.
> next time would be a kayfun 5^2 jusy because it’s the only other high end I haven’t tried (well that I wanted to)


The DANI is a dream machine , small, fun and the battery life is good for a single 18650 @Rob Fisher is NEVER wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

ARYANTO said:


> 30 round Magazine of an AR-15, fitted to become the ultimate box mod that screams freedom. Tilt sense technology to up and down the wattage as well as set different modes. Has a built in equalizer to turn on so if you have music playing it will go to the beat of the music. SX350 chipset, 2 18650’s. 100% authentic mod made in America, QR code on the back to take you to the original website. Number 137 made. Company is no longer in business.


Easy enough to do, if you can get your hands on the mag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi

ARYANTO said:


> The DANI is a dream machine , small, fun and the battery life is good for a single 18650 @Rob Fisher is NEVER wrong


Darnit ok it’s set going to be the next buy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DUNAMIS – $600

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Carlos Creation*

Zero Basic DNA40 – $480

Zero Xtreme – $900

Zero SX – $750

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Top Hat – $600

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Yggdrasill*
The creation of this high-end box mod was inspired by Old Norse legend about mythical tree that connects the nine worlds. An immense ash-tree encircles the body, which made of sterling silver and inlaid with stabilized wood burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Edwinbetz

Just got this in the mail yesterday! Fumytech/BD Vape Pure BF Squonk. Now I want to find a white BF RDA to match! Any suggestions?











Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Edwinbetz said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday! Fumytech/BD Vape Pure BF Squonk. Now I want to find a white BF RDA to match! Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


https://www.google.co.za/search?cha...WxUIHey7BOYQ7Al6BAgFEEQ&biw=360&bih=634&dpr=2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> https://www.google.co.za/search?channel=new&espv=1&q=white+rda&tbm=isch&source=univ&client=ms-opera-mobile&fir=q1wHsx0aDmC-lM%3A%2C1feWfWUAAYYmDM%2C_%3Be4oiQkijE18DNM%3A%2CVO2qBKtwtDzgpM%2C_%3BUcAw8GOhas1pXM%3A%2CtLcRZuYohjPEyM%2C_%3BSO18AuoG2rgFUM%3A%2CuYT6k58nZLq5iM%2C_%3BRjyP2GV4R8nqVM%3A%2Cj-Oxl7NEWfnVyM%2C_%3BdHcxF8XBMj-znM%3A%2C98Bv-WwWH0vqZM%2C_%3BS6ujxc9eDGUqVM%3A%2CVQq1l6OEpA_mFM%2C_%3BfC0gawgiS5Ee9M%3A%2ClgcxZCSrdS335M%2C_&usg=AI4_-kTY5TqHWIqLd-qs0JuPxeddWwbRxg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjm2Ln-kPzlAhVyWxUIHey7BOYQ7Al6BAgFEEQ&biw=360&bih=634&dpr=2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> No info on this but it looks AWESOME !



@ARYANTO That's stunning and a perfect match for my Bearded Viking atty stand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

My dream is to have a pipe but I haven't been able to find one that is suitable for me.

It must use commercial coils as I don't build. There are some which use the Eleaf GS Air coil, but that doesn't give me enough flavour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> My dream is to have a pipe but I haven't been able to find one that is suitable for me.



This gives a new definition to a "Pipe dream".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> This gives a new definition to a "Pipe dream".



Oh, well done on that @alex1501 !!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> This gives a new definition to a "Pipe dream".


Skerp , baie skerp

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*G-Reverso:*

Goliath 18500 – 380€
Black Diamond 18500 – 380€
Titan Edition 18650 – TBN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The Gallery: Royal Flush

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> The Gallery: Royal Flush


Not a good looking mod, looks uncomfortable in the hand too 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> My dream is to have a pipe but I haven't been able to find one that is suitable for me.
> 
> It must use commercial coils as I don't build. There are some which use the Eleaf GS Air coil, but that doesn't give me enough flavour.



@Hooked , the Kamry range is quite good, and Limelight also makes some beautiful pipes. Your problem in getting one is not the pipe, but to find a commercial coil rta that will fit with it to complete your combo. I must actually dust mine off, but I use a GS coil atomizer or a Siren rebuildable. Maybe see what new commercial coils Attis are available and start from there and then get the pipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Ready Made Disposable Coil

Availability – Mass Produced for Online & Offline
Reasonable Price for High Quality Materials and Innovative Design
Price - TBA - VAPE DDPVAPE Facebook Page

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> My dream is to have a pipe but I haven't been able to find one that is suitable for me.
> 
> It must use commercial coils as I don't build. There are some which use the Eleaf GS Air coil, but that doesn't give me enough flavour.



Maybe give building a try because once you become proficient in building a whole new world opens up for you and your pipe dream will become a reality, you can get whichever one your heart desires

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Something like this:
https://www.pocket-lint.com/gadgets...in-seconds-last-months-and-power-over-the-air
*Future batteries, coming soon*
in the 18650 format (I wish).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> Maybe give building a try because once you become proficient in building a whole new world opens up for you and your pipe dream will become a reality, you can get whichever one your heart desires



@CashKat88 Been meaning to give building a try for the past few years, but hasn't happened yet! I get irritated when I have to take time out to replace a commercial coil - even to refill the tank - so can't see myself building.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked , the Kamry range is quite good, and Limelight also makes some beautiful pipes. Your problem in getting one is not the pipe, but to find a commercial coil rta that will fit with it to complete your combo. I must actually dust mine off, but I use a GS coil atomizer or a Siren rebuildable. Maybe see what new commercial coils Attis are available and start from there and then get the pipe.



Problem is I don't like the GS Air coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Problem is I don't like the GS Air coils.


I can remember, you have indicated that before. As for the building, I use it like therapy, yes it takes some time but when you get that first draw and it knocks your socks off the satisfaction with a job well done is amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @CashKat88 Been meaning to give building a try for the past few years, but hasn't happened yet! I get irritated when I have to take time out to replace a commercial coil - even to refill the tank - so can't see myself building.


You , my dear friend are underestimating your skills.
I do not know what's to disagree about but anyway...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> @CashKat88 Been meaning to give building a try for the past few years, but hasn't happened yet! I get irritated when I have to take time out to replace a commercial coil - even to refill the tank - so can't see myself building.


@Hooked haha I understand but as @Room Fogger says, u should take it as some therapeutic time to your self, take your time and once you've gotten it right, it will feel like an accomplishment instead of twisting on a coil in annoyance  

P. S you have a whole forum at your disposal for any advice you may need on how to build any RTA 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Niflheim Firestorm*
The inspiration for the collection was found in Niflheim – one of the Nine Worlds, Niflheim was primarily a realm of primordial ice and cold, with the frozen river of Elivágar and the well of Hvergelmir, from which come all the rivers. The silver pattern reflects ice edges of this cold world.

2 900 USD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> You , my dear friend are underestimating your skills.


 
@ARYANTO It's not a question of skills - that I don't know because I haven't tried yet - it's a question of time! Take last night, for example. I got into bed at 5a.m. this morning only, having worked through the night and up again at 7a.m. It's not that I'm on night-shift. I just have so much work to do. So yesterday I worked from about 9 a.m. right through to 5 a.m. this morning. And you still want me to build? In your dreams!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Ready Made Disposable Coil
> 
> Availability – Mass Produced for Online & Offline
> Reasonable Price for High Quality Materials and Innovative Design
> Price - TBA - VAPE DDPVAPE Facebook Page



@ARYANTO I often use disposables i.e. Mystique or Freemax Gemm but never seen this before - but I doubt that it would fit on a pipe lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

M-Atty By Meb Mods
Slant Ring By Bograt
Primoris V2 By Lautus Creation

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Blackrose EVO V2 – DNA75 Stabwood Mod*


The Blackrose Evo is an icon for high-quality, perfectly-finished stabwood mods. The Evo V2 uses a DNA75 board, and a 26650 battery. Blackrose mods are unique because they are gap-free. That takes a lot of craftsmanship!

The Blackrose Evo V2 retails for about $600. Production for this series has ended, so you will not be able to buy them from the modder.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Just a interesting post:
*Is Squonking Dead / Dying?*
Posted by Geekay Vapes
I started to realize the changes in the squonk market:

*Harder to sell stuff –* Before, if you had a popular item all you had to do was create a BuySell post in one of those BST groups, and you can find a buyer within a day. In fact I’ve posted stuff that sold in 10 minutes. Limelight Freehands in good used condition were discounted to about half the price.
*Overload of squonk products –* There was just way too much new squonk stuff to even keep up. High-end squonk gear was coming out at a steady pace, but mass-market squonk gear was flowing out even faster. Chinese companies, once they understood how to make popular squonk mods, pumped them out like crazy.
*Overload of Facebook groups –* Maybe because I am a reviewer, but there were so many new FB squonk groups I was getting added to. Most of them, I ignored. Some of them I had a peek and never went back again. They were all mostly the same – handchecks, BuySell threads, drama.
*Less response to high-end stuff –* You need to know the numbers before you can tell me I’m wrong about this. I think it was due to the huge availability of squonk products at all price ranges.

To be honest, my interest in squonk stuff started to die a slow death. I think it was the fact that stuff was getting hard to sell that made me hold back on my purchases. Also, since stuff was so easily available now, there was no rush to commit to anything.

I bought a whole lot of stuff in 2017/18 just because I put in my X1's thinking I might not get one, but I did. Now there was no need to rush, so I ended up buying less stuff out of obligation.

Another reason is that most products seemed to be just ripping off each other. DNA75c mods added a new range of selection for a while, as did the DNA250c. But soon enough, every other mods I took a look at seemed like something I had already seen. RDAs are worse, everything looked like everything else with very few differences.

*Here’s the truth..*

Squonking has been around for a long time. The squonking HYPE of 2018 was a bubble, and the bubble has burst. It doesn’t mean that squonking is dead, or dying. It only means that squonking has arrived in the mainstream, and the cool kids are off to something new.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250C ($140)*
Powered by dual 18650 batteries, it’s a pretty solid mod to own. With the DNA250C board that is highly customizable, this is the mod for power and long battery life.

The mod can also act like a backup power bank, allowing you to change devices with the USB port. The styling is typical of the Paranormal series.
Available locally at about R 2,550.00 , I think this will go on my Christmas list for myself ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> *Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250C ($140)*
> Powered by dual 18650 batteries, it’s a pretty solid mod to own. With the DNA250C board that is highly customizable, this is the mod for power and long battery life.
> 
> The mod can also act like a backup power bank, allowing you to change devices with the USB port. The styling is typical of the Paranormal series.
> Available locally at about R 2,550.00 , I think this will go on my Christmas list for myself ...


Well there is one in that spec selling for quite cheap in the classifieds @ARYANTO 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=74789&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A bit too colourful for me :




The Timekeeper by Avid Lyfe is a high end device with a classy look, designed and made in the USA for the vaping enthusiast in all of us.

Avid Lyfe make some of the best mech mods, With a solid stainless steel construction, smooth threads and al magnetic firing switch, this mech mod is a head turning piece that will perform for years to come.

24mm diameter at the top and bottom.
Hybrid top cap for direct connection between your atomizer and battery.
Single 18650 battery
Copper bottom-fire button with opposing earth magnets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MCM Underground Series box mod 
*White is a special edition with limited quantities. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting ...£169.99





*Balaraw Box :*
* Delrin*
*Ergonomic shape body*
* 3 Dimensional Brass Button (Insulated) *
*Swivel bottom assembly*
* Solid brass and copper internals (no thin sheets) *
*Dual Parallel 18650 *
*Full Mechanical *
*laser-engraved *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Something interesting , 
Nic toothpics from The Sir , now this seems ideal for those trans atlantic flights !




See link for more details.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pixotine-winter-ice-toothpicks-3mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Willi

Willi said:


> This is going to my next set up I’m targeting
> A dani just looks so well engineered
> My only concern was the single battery and I don’t want the 21700 but the 18650
> I mainly use my single coil dwarv (which will not be fine) but I have the odd dual day but then the paranormal will have to shine.
> next time would be a kayfun 5^2 jusy because it’s the only other high end I haven’t tried (well that I wanted to)



We are half way there. Still pretty unsure the atty as I have a fav dl and fav dripper but getting the perfect mtl still to be decided on. Not a fan of tripod. Thinking of a kayfun or squape as they are ones I haven’t tried (or what to try)
The save up for them start

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4M Ornamental! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V4M Ornamental! Bazinga!
> View attachment 185546


STUNNING !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Willi said:


> View attachment 185537
> 
> 
> We are half way there. Still pretty unsure the atty as I have a fav dl and fav dripper but getting the perfect mtl still to be decided on. Not a fan of tripod. Thinking of a kayfun or squape as they are ones I haven’t tried (or what to try)
> The save up for them start


Have you tried the GTR?


----------



## Willi

klipdrifter said:


> Have you tried the GTR?



no I haven’t sir. After posting that it came to mind and was like well, no point in changing the post now. 
Loving the Dvarw dl might opt for the mtl when it comes to it. But wanted that trying another brand 

think the gtr might be it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.vapesmarter.org/the-risks
Based on a Grandfather Clock "The Long Case" is a two door opening cupboard in English oak with Bronze metal fittings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*STAND PROUD.* The Duke SX is the first regulated member of The Duke family.
Housed in a CNC machined aluminum sleeve with a stainless steel L-frame,
the 2nd generation Yihi SX350J mini processor powers the Duke SX with up to 75 Watts of continuous RMS output, temperature control options,
user configurable power ramp up curves, and more, through a single high discharge 18650 IMR cell.
Top firing button for a unique yet comfortable grip design. €449.00
*
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor , just for you :




The Voyeur, a Mosfet operated squonker, designed to look sporty and elegant is a true unicorn. 
The black delrin, the carbon fiber battery tube, a silver Moddog 510 and custom designed Dee bottles make this squonker an all-day device with character. 
*Voyeur (contact us for availability)*
https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/offline-store/voyeur-avaliable-only-in-store.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Something interesting ,
> Nic toothpics from The Sir , now this seems ideal for those trans atlantic flights !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See link for more details.
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pixotine-winter-ice-toothpicks-3mg


My goodness! There’s nothing I hate more than someone walking around with a toothpick sticking out of his mouth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

For all those proud GEN owners !
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...g-leather-vaporesso-gen-220watt-sleeve-raptor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

The NAUTILUS GT has landed !
https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...Path=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/ASP-NAUT-GT
The Nautilus GT is a collaboration project between the makers of the Taifun range of high-end RTAs and Aspire. Designed in Germany by Taifun, and produced in China by Aspire, this new Nautilus tank is sure to become the gold standard MTL replaceable head tank. The Nautilus GT is compatible with all of the same heads which fit the Nautilus tanks. By far the most popular head of all time for exceptional MTL flavour and vape experience. The Nautilus GT can also be used for a direct lung vape using the 0.7ohm mesh coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher 




https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/LSLEEVE-DANI-MINI
No stock at the mo , keep your eyes on the link guys .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CTRiaan

Kennedy Roundhouse / Ruby / Vindicator / Cobblestone / Ruby 21 / Vindicator 28

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/LSLEEVE-DANI-MINI
> No stock at the mo , keep your eyes on the link guys .



I would rather get a custom one made in Durban by Chad from https://www.facebook.com/groups/ogleather/

Here is my Ariel from Little Mermaid sleeve for my Dani.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Hooked




The new *e-Pipe 629X *is a step up from the former fourth revision because it caters to our clientele on a whole new level. The new top filling tank structure and removable stem are just a few of frequently requested features our customers have asked for. We are still packaging the gold and silver tanks in the same kit. With the X model, clients can choose which color they would prefer for the trimming on the tank and bowl so as to match their e-pipe with a chain or watch band. This adaptable e-pipe will seamlessly become an essential component of your wardrobe, regardless of your chosen attire for the evening, and will surely enhance it. And a nifty foding stand.




https://epuffer.com/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't think the e-cigar craze has landed here yet ?

*Features of E Cigar*

The device has no flame, no tobacco and no harmful carcinogenic ingredients
The cigar is disposable, so once the battery has run down you will need to buy another one
The tip of the cigar lights up as you inhale
Simulated smoke is emitted as you exhale. This is only vapor and evaporates in seconds

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ

ARYANTO said:


> Don't think the e-cigar craze has landed here yet ?
> 
> *Features of E Cigar*
> 
> The device has no flame, no tobacco and no harmful carcinogenic ingredients
> The cigar is disposable, so once the battery has run down you will need to buy another one
> The tip of the cigar lights up as you inhale
> Simulated smoke is emitted as you exhale. This is only vapor and evaporates in seconds
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189812


I want!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson

ARYANTO said:


> The perfect workstation [Amazon]


can this actually be bought?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

YES, go to Amazon.com , search ''vape stand'' etc and check them out .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new *e-Pipe 629X *is a step up from the former fourth revision because it caters to our clientele on a whole new level. The new top filling tank structure and removable stem are just a few of frequently requested features our customers have asked for. We are still packaging the gold and silver tanks in the same kit. With the X model, clients can choose which color they would prefer for the trimming on the tank and bowl so as to match their e-pipe with a chain or watch band. This adaptable e-pipe will seamlessly become an essential component of your wardrobe, regardless of your chosen attire for the evening, and will surely enhance it. And a nifty foding stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://epuffer.com/



Looks beautiful! Thanks for the heads up @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

New for 2020:




Target PM 80 $36.99
Vaporesso Target PM80 is the ultimate sub-ohm pod mod. Massive 80W output, huge 2000mAh battery and new replaceable GTX Mesh coils all combine to deliver the best sub-Ohm vaping experience in a pod vape, get more power, more clouds and more flavor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Not new but interesting ,
Odin DNA 250C Box Mod Roughly $169.99
Dovpo Odin DNA 250C Mod is a collab between Dovpo, Vaperz Cloud & the Vaping Bogan. With three such heavy weights you'd want a special vape mod and the Dovpo Odin punches!

Odin has been designed to accommodate dual 21700, 20700 and 18650 batteries. Batteries are loaded by opening the battery cover
on the bottom.

Firing up to 200W the Odin uses the excellent EVOLV DNA250C (color) chipset. Your vaping can be fully customized using the EScribe software. Make the Dovpo Odin look and act exactly like you want, adjust themes, custom curves and just about anything else you can think of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Some of the sq mods for 2019-20* 
@vicTor

*Pulse Dual 220W*





*100%*


*Masses of Power (22oW)*
*100% Regulated*
*Dual-18650s*
*Comes With Awesome RDA (PULSE X RDA)*
*Solid Design, Awesome Performance*

*GeekVape AEGIS SQUONK 100W*



*100%*


*Dual-18650 Cells*
*Amazing Industrial Design*
*TC Support*
*8ML Squonk Bottle*
*Multiple Color Options*

*USV MACH ON3 Squonk Mod*





*95%*


*Excellent Design*
*Dual-18650 Cell*
*TC Support*
*240W Max Output*
*Comes With Decent RDA *

*Vandy Vape Pulse 80W*





*96%*


*100% Regulated *
*TC Vaping *
*Single Cell (But It'll Run 21700 Cells)*
*Great Design*
*Cheap *
*Easy To Use (Ideal For First-Timers) *





*TOPSIDE DUAL Sq 200W*





*100%*


*Awesome Performance (200W, Full TC Suite)*
*Great Design; Unique & Lots of Color Options*
*10ml Squonk Bottle*
*Dual-18650s*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*The Turtleship V3 RJ Mod*




The Turtleship V3 is one of a long line of stunningly beautiful devices designed, engineered and manufactured by RJ Mod of South Korea. This 22mm 510-threaded mechanical mod features deep, detailed, artistic laser engravings and comes in your choice of brass or 316L stainless steel. The brushed finish of the Turtleship's tubes is offset by a polished top cap and locking ring. With three modular extension tubes, the Turtleship can be assembled to run on a 18350, 18500 or 18650 battery.
R2,220.63 ZAR

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Omerta Box Mod by Critical Minds
(Authentic)
The Omerta by Critical Minds of the Philippines is a classic, compact, fully-mechanical box mod with some very appealing and unique features. Precision constructed from T6 Aluminum with a friction-fit sliding battery door, the Omerta is one of the smallest dual 18650 box mods ever produced at only 87mm x 45mm x 23mm. With its matt black anodized finish, deeply engraved ornate white logos, and brass top plate and switch, the Omerta is a real charmer.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

A nifty little toolkit that won't break the bank , in a case for grab-n-go , est around R300.
Containing all the basics.




foggasvapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

_Copyright © 2020 Krönig Mods, All rights reserved._




*KrönigBox 18650* !
*The package includes:*

KrönigBox
1x Stabwood panel door
1x Billet aluminum door
Original Moddog Nano V2 510 Connector (not spring loaded pin)
1x Custom Krönig Mods smoked black silicone bottle with black delrin cap.
Pure silver 999 contacts (20 gauge, 0.8mm)
Locking ring made of teflon


*KrönigBox 18650:*


Dimensions: 76x44x24mm
Juice Capacity: 8ml
Battery: 18650
Price: 265€

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Hooked
Underwood Mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Now this is something I can see myself with !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This will be a tough one to get past airport security...



cumulus_mods

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Like the battery storage at the bottom section.* http://ecigworkshop.com/*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

*Templario Mod by Pedro Miguel*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

FLAWLESS | Tugboat v3 Mod | Tug boats, Tugboat mod, Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Pinterest
Heresy – 26650 SX350 | Cloud Control by MAKER

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked
> Underwood Mods



Stunning!! @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Nifty box , personalized , for all your vape things , @Rob Fisher excluded , too many ''things'' .




https://www.etsy.com/hk-en/listing/596062224/vape-box-personalize-wooden-vaping-box

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Or this to mark your territory...




https://www.etsy.com/listing/667986...smoking?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-4

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Anthony Richardson

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190192
> 
> FLAWLESS | Tugboat v3 Mod | Tug boats, Tugboat mod, Vape


I got one like this, hits pretty good, but I must say the engraving on the top is what made this mod for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Resistance said:


> View attachment 191072


Looks kinda like that smok D barrel 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> Looks kinda like that smok D barrel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I kinda like that smok DB. Looks cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

I like...





1x THE END Atomizer Shell made in 316 SS in Satin 1 out of 140 pieces made.

1x Dual Coil Base (Satin) (Gold Plated Positive Post)

1x Single Coil Base (Satin) (Gold Plated Positive Post)

1x Pre-Installed Handmade Coils by CHF (Coil Head Family)

1x Bag of spares (including replacement Silicone Orings, Viton Orings and Rubber Orings sets.)

- Certificate of Authenticity

- Wooden Handmade Box by Custom Wood

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*PIPELINE PRO Twenty5 25 mm*
249,00 €
https://pipeline-store.fr/pipeline-pro-dicodes/1713-pipeline-pro-twenty5.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Taifun Skarabäus Pro Max Blasted*
199,00 €

Mod mécanique / électronique haut de gamme d'un diamètre de 25 mm. Fabriqué en Allemagne.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> I like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x THE END Atomizer Shell made in 316 SS in Satin 1 out of 140 pieces made.
> 
> 1x Dual Coil Base (Satin) (Gold Plated Positive Post)
> 
> 1x Single Coil Base (Satin) (Gold Plated Positive Post)
> 
> 1x Pre-Installed Handmade Coils by CHF (Coil Head Family)
> 
> 1x Bag of spares (including replacement Silicone Orings, Viton Orings and Rubber Orings sets.)
> 
> - Certificate of Authenticity
> 
> - Wooden Handmade Box by Custom Wood



Looks great and well made but just too tight a draw for me like most Hussar RTA's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> *PIPELINE PRO Twenty5 25 mm*
> 249,00 €
> https://pipeline-store.fr/pipeline-pro-dicodes/1713-pipeline-pro-twenty5.html



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Leather sleeves in stock again




www.cremedevape.com/epages/yxve46fvrnud.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/LSLEEVE-DANI-MINI/SubProducts/LSLEEVE-01

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

Resistance said:


> I kinda like that smok DB. Looks cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Battlestar baby from Smoant -

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Something that all our vapers can use= AMAZON
Holds most types of e-cigarettes - The VAPOR-LOK E-Cigarette Holder is the World's first and only truly universal e-cigarette holder, capable of holding and securing most commercially available e-cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Want to replace your Smoant Ranker ? Well I do, as mine is falling apart [but still works ] I like the red -Just launched:
*Smoant Ladon 225W [http://vapingunderground.com]*
*Parameters:
Ladon 225W Mod
Material: Zinc alloy & SUS304 & PMMA
Size: 46.9* 91.5mm
Battery: dual 18650 batteries(not included)
Output: 1-225W
Conversion rate: 95%
Voltage range: 6.0-8.4V
TC mode: Ni, Ti, SS316, TCR
Charging: Type-C USB port, 5V/2A
Temperature range: 100-300°C/200-600°F
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*The new EPUFFER ECO is a 6th generation disposable electronic cigarette, which defines an entirely new category of electronic smoking devices. https://epuffer.com/e-cigs/coffee-mocha-disposable-shisha-e-cigarette/*
First E-Cigarette made with environmentally friendly food-grade materials. These disposable e-cigs use ePuffer’s exclusive True Nicotine formula eliquids, are featuring soft filters and use DiRECT|Flow™ technology, which provides smoother draw, thicker vapor and pleasant flavor.

With flavor ratio of 20%, the ePuffer ECO Caramel Mocha Disposable Electronic Cigarette tastes smooth and enjoyable. Measuring only 4.7" | 12cm in length and 10 grams in weight, it is very compact and convenient to carry around wherever you go.

These *disposable e-cigarettes* last for up to five hundred puffs, which is roughly equivalent to smoking 20-25 regular cigarettes. The ePUFFER ECO Caramel Mocha E-Cigarette is powered by a battery with the capacity of 3.7 V. It is also equipped with a charcoal LED, which is an orange glowing tip, mimicking a burning charcoal. One of the main benefits of disposable e-cigs is that you can use them out of the box, since they come with a pre-charged battery and a pre-filled cartridge.

The ePuffer ECO Caramel Mocha Latte Disposable E-Cig also comes in three different nicotine levels, each one to suit to the needs of different smokers: 0 mg, 12 mg, and 24 mg. A 24mg disposable electronic cigarette has 2.4% nicotine, 12mg has 1.2% nicotine and 0 mg is 0% and has no nicotine in it.

With an e-liquid base formula of 60% Pharma Grade Propylene Glycol (PG) and 40% Pharma Grade Vegetable Glycerine (VG), ePuffer Eco Caramel Mocha Latte E-Cigarette provides users with a good amount of vapor, with a significantly less amount of hit. These disposable e-cigarettes are *free of Diacetyl (DA), Acetyl Propionyl (AP) and Vitamin E acetate.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Hooked For that special pipe. epuffer.com





Made from fine Brazilian Rosewood
Unique style
Hand made and polished

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Just got this info- Smok's latest offering :* @$10.99*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Not new on the market but for all of you getting tired of charging only 4 batt's at a time , I present...





INTELLIGENT CHARGING - The Nitecore i8 Intelligent Charger monitors and charges each of the 8 slots independently, automatically detects power level of batteries and selects the appropriate voltage and charging mode.
UP TO 1.5A SPEED - Active Current Distribution technology actively distributes its power among 8 slots in an orderly manner, charging up to 1500mA in a single slot.
2 USB OUTPUTS - Power other devices via 2 USB outputs while a slim profile conserves desktop space
EASY TO USE - Red and green indicators allow you to easily view the current charging status of each individual battery.
I8 BUNDLE INCLUDES - Nitecore i8 Multi-slot Intelligent Charger, Lumen Tactical Battery Organizer
Price range at about R 800 + bit steep but if you shop around ,I'm sure it is available cheaper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Anybody seen this ?




The Horizon Falcon Resin Artisan Edition Sub Ohm Tank is HorizonTech’s latest version of their innovative and beautifully designed sub ohm tank atomizer. Furnished with a high-performance replacement coil system, an easy to fill top-refill system, and a massive 7ML vape juice capacity—The HorizonTech Falcon Resin Artisan Edition Sub Ohm Tank makes the ideal choice for any user in the market for a cloud-churning tank that creates robustly flavored clouds.

The HorizonTech Falcon Resin Artisan Edition Sub Ohm Tank is machined from high grade 304 stainless steel and features a 25.2mm base diameter with an eye-catching resin pattern that is unique to each tank for a stylish and one-of-a-kind finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Belgian Waffle drizzled with salted caramel and topped with a sprinkle of pecans and hazelnuts
NANCEY'S NIGHTMARE




Check the art work on this range -
*DIRECTORS CUT*




My Undead Girlfriend - by Director's Cut is an awesomely delicious Apple, Strawberry, and Pineapple hard candy vape with a complex flavor profile

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> Check the art work on this range -
> *DIRECTORS CUT*


Hmm i wonder what flavour profiles these juices are

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> Hmm i wonder what flavour profiles these juices are
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Profiles added and there is more flavours.


----------



## ARYANTO

Look at this - Don't know if the WISMEC Bluetooth one we have in S.A.is the same ?




The WISMEC Ai Alexa Mod is the first e-cig mod with voice control that can be used with Amazon's Alexa app. Simply download the app to your phone, connect it through Bluetooth technology, and enjoy Alexa's AMA features including weather reports, navigation, nearby places, and endless informational facts. It is engineered with a built-in quality speaker which provides loud and clear sound so you can also enjoy music wherever you vape. The WISMEC Ai is powered by external dual 18650 batteries (not included), driven by the Avatar smart chipset, and has a powerful max wattage of 200W including temperature control. With a centered spring-loaded 510 connector, you can use it with various tanks and RDAs up to 30mm without any overhang for a flawless look. With the Wismec AI Alexa Mod, vape meets technology on a new level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Look at this - Don't know if the WISMEC Bluetooth one we have in S.A.is the same ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WISMEC Ai Alexa Mod is the first e-cig mod with voice control that can be used with Amazon's Alexa app. Simply download the app to your phone, connect it through Bluetooth technology, and enjoy Alexa's AMA features including weather reports, navigation, nearby places, and endless informational facts. It is engineered with a built-in quality speaker which provides loud and clear sound so you can also enjoy music wherever you vape. The WISMEC Ai is powered by external dual 18650 batteries (not included), driven by the Avatar smart chipset, and has a powerful max wattage of 200W including temperature control. With a centered spring-loaded 510 connector, you can use it with various tanks and RDAs up to 30mm without any overhang for a flawless look. With the Wismec AI Alexa Mod, vape meets technology on a new level.


No @ARYANTO this is a more recent model that you can connect to the Alexa App. The older one serves a Bluetooth speaker.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody seen this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Horizon Falcon Resin Artisan Edition Sub Ohm Tank is HorizonTech’s latest version of their innovative and beautifully designed sub ohm tank atomizer. Furnished with a high-performance replacement coil system, an easy to fill top-refill system, and a massive 7ML vape juice capacity—The HorizonTech Falcon Resin Artisan Edition Sub Ohm Tank makes the ideal choice for any user in the market for a cloud-churning tank that creates robustly flavored clouds.
> 
> The HorizonTech Falcon Resin Artisan Edition Sub Ohm Tank is machined from high grade 304 stainless steel and features a 25.2mm base diameter with an eye-catching resin pattern that is unique to each tank for a stylish and one-of-a-kind finish.



Heard that these are in the top three of sub ohm tanks. I don't think it's quite popular in Z.A., but if you can get one of say go for it, a few sources said it's an A+ tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88

I seriously want one of these kennedy tricksters, i would settle for the normal 2 post 24mm but the trickster also allows you to change the airflow and fine tune it to your particular tastes which i like, i feel like my noisy cricket needs this beauty for it and also for my drone when i want to squonk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Limelight Wicket Tube & Switch set*
Add some flair to your Limelight wicket mod with these cerakote tube and switch packs. Available in several colours and easily swapped out so you can quickly change the look of your Wicket.
https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...h=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/LL-WICK-TUBSWI






*Limelight Wicket Walnut Evolv DNA60* --RESTOCKED




£259.95

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wicket with and without customisation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

I don't know about you guys ,but right now I have FOMO of VG and NIC. You are just adding to it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Wicket with and without customisation!
> View attachment 194281
> View attachment 194282
> View attachment 194283
> View attachment 194284


I am looking at the walnut edition , seems it's calling me ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Dicodes Dani Box Stabilised wood Edition (V3)* Very limited stock [3] left




£429.95

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> *Dicodes Dani Box Stabilised wood Edition (V3)* Very limited stock [3] left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £429.95



Just wish they would do it for the Mini!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Silver , some abalone for you ? Centaurus - release / shipping 5 MAY 2020.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Hellfire TITAN LE DNA 75C Titanium- 18012.27 South African Rand.*
{I know @Rob Fisher have 2 or more - still sleek and sexy}
The Hellfire TITAN is a full Titanium mod incorporating the Evolv DNA 75c
Unlike Hellfire's previous mod's which all had manual 510 connection the TITAN has Hellfire's new sprung 510 connection.
The battery closure is secured with a hinged door rather than a screw cap making for a great new fast efficient way to change batteries on the go.
ALL TITAN's will ship with presets by Scott Threet - www.vapexperience.nl





Dimensions:
75mm x 41.3mm x 24mm

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Odin mini. Drool.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DavyH said:


> Odin mini. Drool.
> 
> View attachment 199446


Damn that looks nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> Odin mini. Drool.
> 
> View attachment 199446


2401,78 Rand at - https://dampfabriek.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

History Mods - Killer Gun - BF Mech squonk

will give my left ball

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

...the right one is for something else

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Easy Side mod






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BeaLea

Engraved scroll edition Side Piece MOD by Purge Mods.
IF only I had R 33,999.00

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

JurgensSt said:


> Easy Side mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Jeez been looking at these myself for ages…was wondering if we cant get a group buy going if there is some interest.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Thought you already gave the left one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

There is ONLY one... #214 
https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...ducts/DICODES-SW3/SubProducts/DICODES-SW3-214

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Now , this is MAJOR fomo bit rough at est. R4540,48 exc shipping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

FOMO Deluxe ---need one !
https://ecigwarehouse.co.uk/squid-industries-double-barrel-v3-mod-cnc-limited-edition.html




Check out the new Squid Industries Double Barrel V3 Mod CNC Limited Edition. Each mod has been CNC cut from a solid block of Brass, Steel or Copper and hand finished and assembled. If you are a Squid Industries fan, then you don't want to miss this* ultimate collectors mod*. Going for about R3640 w/out postage .
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Grand Guru
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Newest SXK Supbox Mod Kits




£69.99

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

all i want for Xmas....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*Asmodus Ohmsmium V2 Kodama Mod Limited Edition*
£259.99

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> all i want for Xmas....
> 
> 
> View attachment 210022


And where did you copy and paste this from ?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> And where did you copy and paste this from ?



My own bookface post

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Bruce Pro Innovations Caballus GTA *
£38.99
Looks nice but my cons will be the ultem AFC ring and the 2ml capacity .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> *Asmodus Ohmsmium V2 Kodama Mod Limited Edition*
> £259.99


Proof that the Pharaoh's of ancient Egypt were Aliens and they brought this technology with them.... Vaping has been around since long before stinkies, but Big Tobacco raided the crypts and blamed it on grave robbers to hide it from the rest of the world, only now it is surfacing again as "New and Improved"....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Proof that the Pharaoh's of ancient Egypt were Aliens and they brought this technology with them.... Vaping has been around since long before stinkies, but Big Tobacco raided the crypts and blamed it on grave robbers to hide it from the rest of the world, only now it is surfacing again as "New and Improved"....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> FOMO Deluxe ---need one !
> https://ecigwarehouse.co.uk/squid-industries-double-barrel-v3-mod-cnc-limited-edition.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the new Squid Industries Double Barrel V3 Mod CNC Limited Edition. Each mod has been CNC cut from a solid block of Brass, Steel or Copper and hand finished and assembled. If you are a Squid Industries fan, then you don't want to miss this* ultimate collectors mod*. Going for about R3640 w/out postage .
> @Dela Rey Steyn
> @Grand Guru
> @Resistance


It looks gorgeous I’m going to send mine to @AKS. He did a great job stripping his and polishing it with a quite similar result!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *Bruce Pro Innovations Caballus GTA *
> £38.99
> Looks nice but my cons will be the ultem AFC ring and the 2ml capacity .



Put your caballus where your mouth is just don't sound right

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> It looks gorgeous I’m going to send mine to @AKS. He did a great job stripping his and polishing it with a quite similar result!


Thanks! But please don’t send, the angst of potentially wrecking the toys of others.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

AKS said:


> Thanks! But please don’t send, the angst of potentially wrecking the toys of others.....


Show us how it looks please - maybe I'll send mine too and you can start a little strip and polish business to compliment your income

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS

ARYANTO said:


> Show us how it looks please - maybe I'll send mine too and you can start a little strip and polish business to compliment your income


Some previously posted pics,think you’ve seen them though....




You see,stripping the main body is quite simple. The top section that houses the screen,board etc is a challenge,as I could not dismantle it,so had to strip and polish around tiny sensitive parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Mmmm - we will talk shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS

ARYANTO said:


> Mmmm - we will talk shortly


Los my uit! Ek bel die polisie hoor!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> Los my uit! Ek bel die polisie hoor!



Do you do shoe shine as well. I got an old pair of boots that's needing a polish.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Prisma Prestige Black Snake Skin DNA75C*
https://www.steam-and-vape.fr/en/vv...ge-black-snake-skin-dna75c-elcigart-3050.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Side by Side! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Not high end but it looks
interesting - not available in S A yet ,single 18650 and waterproof, shockproof
and dustproof,* FORZ TX80 *by Vaporesso
@Dela Rey Steyn @Resistance @Room Fogger @Grand Guru @Puff the Magic Dragon @KZOR

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Not high end but it looks
> interesting - not available in S A yet ,single 18650 and waterproof, shockproof
> and dustproof,* FORZ TX80 *by Vaporesso
> @Dela Rey Steyn @Resistance @Room Fogger @Grand Guru @Puff the Magic Dragon @KZOR


Mine was ordered a few days ago

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Mine was ordered a few days ago


Typical Bloemfonteiner being the "voorbok" again!  Drop some pics when it arrives please @Grand Guru

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Mine was ordered a few days ago


Keep us posted

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> View attachment 210781


Varksteaks, that looks awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Grand Guru

It'll only ship month end and 2ith snailmail I'll be lucky if I receive it before February

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kiai

So vapers do not need advertising to show us we need something and then to show their product is the one that we need. No we already know we have lots but it will never be enough, we search for more and share it here to get more like minded people to buy the same thing! I have been vaping for almost 3 months and I have 4 mods, 5 tanks and 2 drippers. Yet everyday I plan a next purchase. In what universe will this ever be cheaper then smoking?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stranger

When you DIY

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor

Kiai said:


> So vapers do not need advertising to show us we need something and then to show their product is the one that we need. No we already know we have lots but it will never be enough, we search for more and share it here to get more like minded people to buy the same thing! I have been vaping for almost 3 months and I have 4 mods, 5 tanks and 2 drippers. Yet everyday I plan a next purchase. In what universe will this ever be cheaper then smoking?



trick is to find what works for you, then settle

don't subscribe to the hype

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

vicTor said:


> trick is to find what works for you, then settle
> 
> don't subscribe to the hype


Agreed. I settled to buy all the little sexy mods and MTL RTAs. No more RDAs! The power of will

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stranger

Exactly, I look at something new and say ... I will.

What differs from smoking to vaping is that it is really easy to vary the vaping experience. 

During the day I use a regulated and a RTA, on an evening I can switch to a squonk or a mech with a dripper or a semi mech with an RDTA.

When I smoked I would often buy a few cigars for special occasions, they all tasted like Turkish extreme to me = Camel turds.

There will always be a new experience around the corner with vaping and sometimes even just up the street.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Dendro Mods*
_RRP: *$799 [R13 220,02]* _

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

,,
Turkish Walnut body,* 18mm* max ,18650
ILLUSIA-S

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Pedro Carvalho 's perfection , Titanium Nau by Caravela mods, R11753 est.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

WICKET DNA60 - BLUE PILL - Perfect match for @Rob Fisher 's Red pill

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Le Plombier Volant 006 , handcrafted from scratch - a real masterpiece ...one day when I'm big.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Let me seduce you ...
 Titanide
Leto V2[Limited Edition ] Estimated price R4 845,67
Switch engraved + numbered
There are 5 different designs to choose from - each limited to a 100. 






Mechanical mod manufactured in Saint-Etienne , France
Brushed finish
 Use 1 x 18650 battery
Silver plated switch spring
Lockable by a Re-Fuse V2
24k Gold Plated Contact Plates
Sold with the Re-Fuse V2 to transform it into a semi-mech tube mod

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

I’d probably end up exploding the entire neighborhood, but dear lord this is epic... Four Horsemen version of the HOG XL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Picolibri Pyra....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Picolibri Pyra....


That looks like the type of device that will check if you are wearing a tie, jacket and polished shoes before letting you use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> That looks like the type of device that will check if you are wearing a tie, jacket and polished shoes before letting you use it.



For that one I'll actually do all of that....

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Big promo at :
https://www.3avape.com/asmodus-eos-ii-180w-tc-box-mod.html
$29.99 !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Big promo at :
> https://www.3avape.com/asmodus-eos-ii-180w-tc-box-mod.html
> $29.99 !


That is really a gorgeous mod never had so much want. @BioHAZarD lookie lookie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Big promo at :
> https://www.3avape.com/asmodus-eos-ii-180w-tc-box-mod.html
> $29.99 !


@KZOR but it is touch screen but still looks awesome love it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

THE REAPER said:


> but it is touch screen but still looks awesome love it



Ordered some goodies last night. Thanks for the headsup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

KZOR said:


> Ordered some goodies last night. Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> View attachment 213587


Thanks to @ARYANTO for giving me fomo lol. @KZOR that looks like a killer line up and thanks for giving me fomo again lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

KZOR said:


> Ordered some goodies last night. Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> View attachment 213587


That Asmodus is a Steal -need one !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

QUICK response can earn you this beaut @Grand Guru @vicTor @Resistance @Christos @Rude Rudi
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1hc...lRCUx90BtIuVJioU/viewform?edit_requested=true

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> QUICK response can win you this beaut @Grand Guru @vicTor @Resistance @Christos @Rude Rudi
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1hc...lRCUx90BtIuVJioU/viewform?edit_requested=true



Just a heads up guys... it's not free... it's a randomiser to BUY the mod. 

Price: 285€
Not including Paypal fees and shipping
Shipping: DHL Express worldwide shipping (remote areas have an extra charge)

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Holy hell... do you think SAPO will still get my note to the North Pole in time???

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*KB21700 Skog Limited Edition *
€310,00 Inc. VAT [info@kronigmods.com]
But ... out of stock already - dream on guys

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/.../couple-new-custom-box-mod-atty-stands.69819/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

I certainly NEED one of these.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Estoque Mods

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@Resistance ,idea for your next diy mod ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

This one is for all the ex Camel smokers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance ,idea for your next diy mod ?


You know I had a hand carved idea floating around in my head. Great minds think alike.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


>


Wow is that a done up therion, that is definitely something I need done to mine, love that Victorian look

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Destiny upgraded....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Is it just me or did they put the "mod" upside down?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

For the Argus GT fans... more colors to choose from

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## WV2021

Good Morning all,

The vibes looks like a vaper paridse.

Would love to have one of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> For the Argus GT fans... more colors to choose from
> 
> View attachment 220744


*** Breathing Intensifies ***

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> For the Argus GT fans... more colors to choose from
> 
> View attachment 220744


Top two look star warsy. Ok the plain black also. So when are they releasing the pink lace edition?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


>


Imagine RDA caps. Epic

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

I know it's a Zippo , but nice




Japanese Handicraft Master, Tibetan Silver, Inlay Ruby Dragon Zippo Lighter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Borobudur mechanical box mod @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

V-Modz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

FROM THE USA: ABS STYLE BEAST BOX

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@Resistance ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> V-Modz


I like this one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance ?


This looks nice and classy. (Bucket list)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

''Unique cube design makes it the first of its kind! The Hellboy has a ton of airflow and plenty of room to build some awesome coils. This RDA comes with two drip tip options including a wide-mouth tip.The quad posts makes this RDA easy to build on. Finally with its square cap the Hellboy looks great on box mods.''

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher SBS to drool about

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher SBS to drool about



Love the Dani's but SBS isn't for me... sold all my SBS's.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor , just for you 
A collection of stab sq's

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't know if anybody wants this ,but it's how a stripped Argus look. Att @Dela Rey Steyn @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Don't know if anybody wants this but it's a stripped Argus


Anytime

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Customizable vape stands
http://www.vastvaporstands.com/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting stone driptips from Russia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

@zadiac - this is for you to remind you of home 
https://vapesourcing.uk/joyetech-vaal-1500-disposable.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*THELEMA DNA250C *
Genuine leather 

*

*
https://www.amazingvapessa.co.za/shop/amazing-mods/lost-vape-thelema-dna250c-box-mod/
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ly-feb-2021/&usg=AOvVaw2a6qZpHUSrJ8wxvYP7FEpq

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

A Grus V2 ?
''
Lost Vape after the successful sales of the Mod Grus 100W first version, releases an update called GRUS v2, this evolution uses a Chipset 2.0 "Quest" much richer than the previous one and completely different in menu navigation and settings.

GRUS v2 can be powered by different types of cells (18650-20700-21700), in addition to the modes; POWER, TC-SS904, TC-SS316, TC-TI, TC-NI, VPC, Voltage, Bypass allows you to select three levels of Boost and three different user pre-sets.''

Can't understand a word but interesting ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Any one got one of these - feedback ?
*Geekvape TALO X RDA*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Enough to give some of us ...dreams @Intuthu Kagesi 
An Overseas classified, all for 80 $




All for 100 $

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

How about this for ''committed squonker''
''Flag Ship. It's called: "The long haul" DNA250C Squonk Mod with 30ml Silicon bottle and no battery. It runs of 12V truck power supply. I made it from a scratch.''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Enough to give some of us ...dreams
> An Overseas classified, all for 80 $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All for 100 $



Holy shizzlesticks.... Sooo Much!!!! I will be polishing one every day of the year....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> How about this for ''committed squonker''
> ''Flag Ship. It's called: "The long haul" DNA250C Squonk Mod with 30ml Silicon bottle and no battery. It runs of 12V truck power supply. I made it from a scratch.''



@TonySC ... here is one for you to make for "home use"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Holy shizzlesticks.... Sooo Much!!!! I will be polishing one every day of the year....


Will keep you out of mischief for a while .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Holy shizzlesticks.... Sooo Much!!!! I will be polishing one every day of the year....



I just want all those long drip tips!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I just want all those long drip tips!



You can have the long driptips... @Intuthu Kagesi can have the Ultem RDA's (might be easier to do some Vapeneering and see how the airflow goes)... @Resistance can have all the black and colored ones for the build sites so it doesn't matter if he drops it (Between IK and I we'll fix it if he breaks it)... @JordanEpic can take all the Gold ones... I'll take them shineys...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Holy mother of... tanks  just imagine how hard it must be to keep them all fresh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You can have the long driptips... @Intuthu Kagesi can have the Ultem RDA's (might be easier to do some Vapeneering and see how the airflow goes)... @Resistance can have all the black and colored ones for the build sites so it doesn't matter if he drops it (Between IK and I we'll fix it if he breaks it)... @JordanEpic can take all the Gold ones... I'll take them shineys...


So are we splitting shipping?.
Can't if all the courier services refuse to ship. Eish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Big SBS Green 21700 *
Dimensions: 28x55x83mm
Version: Evolv DNA 60
Finish:Anthracite Anti-Scratch
Weight: 106 Gr
Batery: 21700 (not included it)
Max Atomizer Dimension 25mm
510 Automatic Pin
https://www.vapinart.com/cart/The-Big-SBS-Green-21700--P5870.aspx

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*dot AIO Red Frost *





https://www.vapinart.com/cart/dot-AIO-Red-Frost--P5858.aspx

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*The Rebel Mod Evolv DNA 60* $284.95

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Pyra Handmade in France
Cocobolo wood ( wood finish may vary)
22mm SS 510 Connector with copper pin
10mm Flush SS Switch
DNA 60 Big Screen- whit screen protection
$539.95

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher 's dept.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher 's dept.



@ARYANTO mine didn't last long... wasn't very comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Hooked @KZOR @Stranger @Dela Rey Steyn @DarthBranMuffin 
*La Barnelli Pipe by R.S.S. Mods $399.95 *




https://www.vapinart.com/cart/La-Barnelli-Pipe-by-RSS-Mods-P5261.aspx

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Pyra Handmade in France
> Cocobolo wood ( wood finish may vary)
> 22mm SS 510 Connector with copper pin
> 10mm Flush SS Switch
> DNA 60 Big Screen- whit screen protection
> $539.95



The Picolibri's are just stunning!!!! One day....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

ARYANTO said:


> La Barnelli Pipe



That is lovely but i will have my own 18650 La'Zor pipe soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

New in Aspire Prestige series as of January 2021. A crossover between Aspire and Italian designer NoName delivers a truly exceptional battery modification device. Constructed of durable zinc-alloy, the *Paradox* is a single 18650 device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> How about this for ''committed squonker''
> ''Flag Ship. It's called: "The long haul" DNA250C Squonk Mod with 30ml Silicon bottle and no battery. It runs of 12V truck power supply. I made it from a scratch.''


How does the DNA chip regulate the 100ah 12v supply? Surely that would blow it straight through the roof? Unless you've got voltage regulator to drop the voltage down to 3.7? Then you'd still have to regulate the current?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> How does the DNA chip regulate the 100ah 12v supply? Surely that would blow it straight through the roof? Unless you've got voltage regulator to drop the voltage down to 3.7? Then you'd still have to regulate the current?



https://forum.evolvapor.com/topic/70374-the-trucker-dna250c-30ml-squonk/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

JordanEpic said:


> How does the DNA chip regulate the 100ah 12v supply? Surely that would blow it straight through the roof? Unless you've got voltage regulator to drop the voltage down to 3.7? Then you'd still have to regulate the current?



DNA250C input voltage is up to 16.8volts. Easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DarthBranMuffin said:


> https://forum.evolvapor.com/topic/70374-the-trucker-dna250c-30ml-squonk/



I also noted that he put a fuse connection on the wire for a possible overload failsafe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The F.U.F.D.A. is a high-quality yet affordable mechanical mod designed, developed and manufactured in the USA by Ursimian. The initials stand for "First Ursimian Fog Dispensing Apparatus," but there's little doubt that the manufacturer really meant to hoist a middle finger at the FDA for its treatment of the vaping industry.




https://www.roadsidevapes.com/colle...3a6bcf9)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=omnisend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Scandinavian for "war," Viggo is a Norse name with Viking roots. This Viggo by Vape Jam of the Philippines is a gorgeous 22mm copper mod with three tubes that accommodate 18650, 18500 and 18350 batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.roadsidevapes.com/ [USA]
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

One of MANY vape shops in the States throwing in the towel ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked @KZOR @Stranger @Dela Rey Steyn @DarthBranMuffin
> *La Barnelli Pipe by R.S.S. Mods $399.95 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vapinart.com/cart/La-Barnelli-Pipe-by-RSS-Mods-P5261.aspx



What a beauty!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> One of MANY vape shops in the States throwing in the towel ...



Soooo sad!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## YeOldeOke

ARYANTO said:


> *THELEMA DNA250C *
> Genuine leather
> 
> *
> 
> *
> https://www.amazingvapessa.co.za/shop/amazing-mods/lost-vape-thelema-dna250c-box-mod/


Fortunately the Gunmetal Desert Fox is sold out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JordanEpic

zadiac said:


> DNA250C input voltage is up to 16.8volts. Easy.


Look at the max input current.. most truck batteries are rated at 100ah that's 68amps more than the chip can handle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

YeOldeOke said:


> Fortunately the Gunmetal Desert Fox is sold out.


Import [?] from:
https://choppavapes.com/product/thelema-dna250c-by-lost-vape-in-stock-now/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

JordanEpic said:


> Look at the max input current.. most truck batteries are rated at 100ah that's 68amps more than the chip can handle.



Batteries don't push amps. It is drawn by the device it's connected to. The amps is how much current the battery can give when "asked". So it doesn't matter if the amps is at 100Ah. If the device only draws 25A then that's the current that flows. Go look it up.
The problem comes when you try to draw too much current (Amps) from a battery that cannot give it. The battery then overheats and burns/blows up/melts...etc.
Volts on the other hand is a different story. If you connect a 9 volt device without protection to a 12 volt source, then you can blow the device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

zadiac said:


> Batteries don't push amps. It is drawn by the device it's connected to. The amps is how much current the battery can give when "asked". So it doesn't matter if the amps is at 100Ah. If the device only draws 25A then that's the current that flows. Go look it up.
> The problem comes when you try to draw too much current (Amps) from a battery that cannot give it. The battery then overheats and burns/blows up/melts...etc.
> Volts on the other hand is a different story. If you connect a 9 volt device without protection to a 12 volt source, then you can blow the device.


thanks for the knowledge, I'll take it and keep it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

ARYANTO said:


> Import [?] from:
> https://choppavapes.com/product/thelema-dna250c-by-lost-vape-in-stock-now/


Found it at only $100 

Group buy? Who's for it at $100? 5 to share shipping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SJY124

YeOldeOke said:


> Found it at only $100
> 
> Group buy? Who's for it at $100? 5 to share shipping


I'm interested. 
From where are you purchasing?(Reason I asked, as I am also looking at the Cyber RTA)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

YeOldeOke said:


> Found it at only $100
> 
> Group buy? Who's for it at $100? 5 to share shipping


Very tempting .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Portofino Damascus 3*
€199.00




*Kimech V3 Juma Carbon*
€354.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## YeOldeOke

@SJY124 @ARYANTO


SJY124 said:


> I'm interested.
> From where are you purchasing?(Reason I asked, as I am also looking at the Cyber RTA)


Anyone got experience with Aramex global shopper? According to their website R258 for shipping 0.5kg. Mod without bats should be somewhere around there? /edit ecigs on their Achtung! Nein! list. fuckem.

https://www.sourcemore.com/lost-vape-thelema-dna250c-box-mod.html?sscid=31k5_h2tt5

https://www.sourcemore.com/gas-mods-cyber-rta.html

These prices say 24hrs. for what its worth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> *Portofino Damascus 3*
> €199.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kimech V3 Juma Carbon*
> €354.00



yoh, yoh yoh ! for that Kimech

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SJY124

YeOldeOke said:


> @SJY124 @ARYANTO
> 
> Anyone got experience with Aramex global shopper? According to their website R258 for shipping 0.5kg. Mod without bats should be somewhere around there? /edit ecigs on their Achtung! Nein! list. fuckem.
> 
> https://www.sourcemore.com/lost-vape-thelema-dna250c-box-mod.html?sscid=31k5_h2tt5
> 
> https://www.sourcemore.com/gas-mods-cyber-rta.html
> 
> These prices say 24hrs. for what its worth.


I have also been looking into AGS, and haven’t as yet come to any concrete conclusion on whether it is a viable option

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> https://www.roadsidevapes.com/ [USA]
> @Dela Rey Steyn


This reminds me of dart stems. FOMO is real!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

New Tauren coming! (@Paul33)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New Tauren coming! (@Paul33)
> 
> View attachment 226816


Are you going to leave any for the rest of us?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New Tauren coming! (@Paul33)
> 
> View attachment 226816


Lemme guess. This one is gonna deliver flavour and clouds like none ever before. 

Ek's met die helm gebore.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

For a dash of colour...Vapelustion Hannya Box Mod 230W




Vapelustion Hannya Box Mod 230W

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Lost Vape gift box set - 3 interchangeable battery covers - nice !
$ 176.00

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> For a dash of colour...Vapelustion Hannya Box Mod 230W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vapelustion Hannya Box Mod 230W


I would buy one of these without even flinching

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

F Y I - according to :
https://ecigarettereviewed.com/best-high-end-vape-mods/
*Best High End Vape Mods*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Magic Valley Vapors SX350J Dual Mod 18650 *[go GOOGLE it]



This Adavanced Builders Modular Mod kit print is intended to house two 18650 batteries powering Yihiecigars SX350J or SX350 mini circuit board with the batteries in parallel or series configuration with accommodations for the accompanied micro USB data transfer/charging circuit. Being printed in metal this print needs to be addressed at an advanced level of fabrication with circuit insulators and extra precautions taken into account. There is also a panel being drawn up for the Yihiecigar 9 volt series battery charging circuit that should be listed soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Flawless Tuglyfe DNA 250W TC Box Mod 
190 - ??? $

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor 




*Boxer Mod Classic DNA250C BF Squonk Dual 20700 — $500*
The Boxer Mod Classic starts around $500, but it’s such a great kit that you might find it going for more than that. It’s lightweight but one of the most powerful mods you will find. It has a number of advanced settings that are easy to change, with a 1.3 inch LED screen that’s easy to read.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't have a clue what this ...




@Timwis - do you have an idea ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boxer Mod Classic DNA250C BF Squonk Dual 20700 — $500*
> The Boxer Mod Classic starts around $500, but it’s such a great kit that you might find it going for more than that. It’s lightweight but one of the most powerful mods you will find. It has a number of advanced settings that are easy to change, with a 1.3 inch LED screen that’s easy to read.



nice looking but this one ain't a squonk ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Aaand ...





Kamry pipe !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> nice looking but this one ain't a squonk ...lol







Stab wood squonker, the wood was supplied by @vapesmarter , the box was constructed ,fitted, all the internals were from Mod Maker.
www.planetofthevapes.co.uk
OR -




Hand made too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Don't have a clue what this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Timwis - do you have an idea ?



Hotcig RDS Dual System Mod... 

@Timwis did a review on this one https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hotcig-rds-80w-tc-pod-mod-kit-dual-system-review.t70331/#post-893118

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> *Magic Valley Vapors SX350J Dual Mod 18650 *[go GOOGLE it]
> View attachment 227500
> 
> 
> This Adavanced Builders Modular Mod kit print is intended to house two 18650 batteries powering Yihiecigars SX350J or SX350 mini circuit board with the batteries in parallel or series configuration with accommodations for the accompanied micro USB data transfer/charging circuit. Being printed in metal this print needs to be addressed at an advanced level of fabrication with circuit insulators and extra precautions taken into account. There is also a panel being drawn up for the Yihiecigar 9 volt series battery charging circuit that should be listed soon


I've got a mate with a 3D printer.. any idea where I can get the plans for this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

If I don't get this mod I will literally combust on the spot... so much want it literally hurts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 227522
> If I don't get this mod I will literally combust on the spot... so much want it literally hurts



sorry, no mods for you till you're married !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 227522
> If I don't get this mod I will literally combust on the spot... so much want it literally hurts







Can relate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> sorry, no mods for you till you're married !


And probably no more after he’s married as well

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boxer Mod Classic DNA250C BF Squonk Dual 20700 — $500*
> The Boxer Mod Classic starts around $500, but it’s such a great kit that you might find it going for more than that. It’s lightweight but one of the most powerful mods you will find. It has a number of advanced settings that are easy to change, with a 1.3 inch LED screen that’s easy to read.


That brick is way over priced!!!! But I want it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 227522
> If I don't get this mod I will literally combust on the spot... so much want it literally hurts


This as now been surpassed by the SX Nano!


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> This as now been surpassed by the SX Nano!



All the portable ESS Driver with YiHi integrated TC tech devices in order of release!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-v3-mini-ess-driver-innovation.t60974/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vsticking-vksma-with-ess-driver-tc-kit-1400mah.t63307/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/yihi-sxmini-sx-auto.t64725/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sxmini-sx-nano-auto-squonker-review.t70828/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want one! Bad! But can only find the MTL version which I don't want... I could get the MTL version and buy the airflow plugs for the DL but they don't have the DL drip tip... and then to crown it all they want Euro 55 to ship! SteamPipes were very helpful and found me one but they don't take Credit Card or Pay Pal and the only way of payment is a direct bank deposit... now if you have ever tried to do an overseas bank transfer on FNB then you will know it's almost impossible... they want all sort of codes and there is no help... so I just gave up!

Cabeo RDTA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stew

The big advantage to my FOMO is I don't know 95% of the names when mentioned and haven't read or seen reviews on 95% of devices so only have FOMO on 5% of things and I can live with that. LOL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> This as now been surpassed by the SX Nano!


It's more the look and style of the mod that has me..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

Rob Fisher said:


> I want one! Bad! But can only find the MTL version which I don't want... I could get the MTL version and buy the airflow plugs for the DL but they don't have the DL drip tip... and then to crown it all they want Euro 55 to ship! SteamPipes were very helpful and found me one but they don't take Credit Card or Pay Pal and the only way of payment is a direct bank deposit... now if you have ever tried to do an overseas bank transfer on FNB then you will know it's almost impossible... they want all sort of codes and there is no help... so I just gave up!
> 
> Cabeo RDTA
> View attachment 227559


Unbelievable. Already cloned in China.. 

https://www.fasttech.com/product/9736734-cabeo-styled-dl-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

fbb1964 said:


> Unbelievable. Already cloned in China..
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/9736734-cabeo-styled-dl-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer


Yeah Focalecig have both the DL and MTL versions

https://www.focalecig.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3872
https://www.focalecig.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3641

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

fbb1964 said:


> Unbelievable. Already cloned in China..
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/9736734-cabeo-styled-dl-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer



Yip a really sad state of affairs. Bloody thieves!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 229901
> View attachment 229902


That thing is scary man! 4x18650 on what looks like a mech mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> That thing is scary man! 4x18650 on what looks like a mech mod


Agreed, i think you'd be able to jumpstart a car with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> Agreed, i think you'd be able to jumpstart a car with it


 
Slap some wheels on it, point the rda to the rear... you can break the land speed record on it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

New new from Thunderhead Creations...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Ambition Converter Box Mod & Tube Mod... now I am not a fan of SBS mods, but this I will get for the collection for sure!

Pity they did not make it 21700, but damn this looks like a lot of fun!







https://www.ambitionmods.com/converter-box-mod-tube-mod-50w-by-ambition-mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Ambition Converter Box Mod & Tube Mod... now I am not a fan of SBS mods, but this I will get for the collection for sure!
> 
> Pity they did not make it 21700, but damn this looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ambitionmods.com/converter-box-mod-tube-mod-50w-by-ambition-mods


Wow! I love SBS but have no tube mods, this will do nicely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## WV2021

My dream to own would work great on my smoant dual mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021

One can only dream about a dual battery mod like this.

I know you guys are well more advance on vape gear.I'm new to this forum trying to become more active.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

WV2021 said:


> View attachment 231660
> View attachment 231660
> View attachment 231660
> 
> One can only dream about a dual battery mod like this.
> 
> I know you guys are well more advance on vape gear.I'm new to this forum trying to become more active.



FOMO is FOMO, no matter what the gear is! I still have an EHPRO 101 mod on my list of Mods I want, they dont even make them anymore and the chances of finding one in RSA is as slim as me falling pregnant...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

I saw someone with a strangers mod. So I did some googling to see what the appeal was an I almost effing died.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> I saw someone with a strangers mod. So I did some googling to see what the appeal was an I almost effing died.
> 
> 
> View attachment 232417
> View attachment 232418



They are beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> They are beautiful!


Have you got one? Specifically the gold one? I'd trade my right arm for one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> Have you got one? Specifically the gold one? I'd trade my right arm for one.



I have three Strangers Mods but not a gold or silver one!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> I have three Strangers Mods but not a gold or silver one!
> View attachment 232420



Eyyy, why do I always want the most unattainable mods.. 

And so the hunt begins!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> I have three Strangers Mods but not a gold or silver one!
> View attachment 232420


Very pretty though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> Eyyy, why do I always want the most unattainable mods..
> 
> And so the hunt begins!!



These are obtainable.. just hellish expensive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> These are obtainable.. just hellish expensive!


Of that I have no doubt  my last lust mod was the T Class, also quite hard to get, especially in the right colour.. seems like I've got a bit of a list going

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SX and Bugatti colab

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Ummmm....Roughly 7553,25 South African Rand if you can find one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor 
*OLC Stratum 303 Hand Made*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> FOMO is FOMO, no matter what the gear is! I still have an EHPRO 101 mod on my list of Mods I want, they dont even make them anymore and the chances of finding one in RSA is as slim as me falling pregnant...



@DarthBranMuffin is this the one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Drool

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*G-Reverso (Italy)*




*Fist Of The G-Reverso “HOKUTO” SE*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Drip tips anyone ?
The Skeleton Key is back with “The Crystal Chalice” – Each one is made to order. Each piece undergoes a meticulous 3 week verification process through a team of verified jewelers .
ttps://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/skeleton-key-the-crystal-chalice/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Angelskeeper said:


> @DarthBranMuffin is this the one?
> View attachment 233720
> View attachment 233720



Thats the one, thanks for the headsup this morning! The hunt continues but getting closer now... soon, so sooooon...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Drip tips anyone ?
> The Skeleton Key is back with “The Crystal Chalice” – Each one is made to order. Each piece undergoes a meticulous 3 week verification process through a team of verified jewelers .
> ttps://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/skeleton-key-the-crystal-chalice/


Big fan of these would go nicely ontop of my Reload 24

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor
> *OLC Stratum 303 Hand Made*



fire fire !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Beyond beautiful 




*Box mod – 18650*
*Iron*

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New new from Thunderhead Creations...
> 
> View attachment 230308


Stop it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Beyond beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Box mod – 18650*
> *Iron*


I just REALLY don’t like the Fleur De Lis look they have on their mods. That would have looked infinitely better without the floral pattern, just a plain “rust” look would have been epic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Drool



Real nice panels

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> Eyyy, why do I always want the most unattainable mods..
> 
> And so the hunt begins!!


Are you sure?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

I


ARYANTO said:


> Drip tips anyone ?
> The Skeleton Key is back with “The Crystal Chalice” – Each one is made to order. Each piece undergoes a meticulous 3 week verification process through a team of verified jewelers .
> ttps://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/skeleton-key-the-crystal-chalice/


 I have a skeleton key Mech and have been after some of his drip tips for a while, problem is he makes these things so rarely it’s thought to catch them when they are available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 233769


Not quite, but the end is in sight

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Kronig mods does it again , LTD ED Vikings !
€205,00 Inc. VAT

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A reminder of the Diesel RTA... wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of these though....









BLAZE RTA - Powered by Thunderhead Creations


BLAZE RTA



www.thunderheadcreations.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------

